# Reset to factory not getting rid of Beta 3.0.2 (K3)



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I am at a loss now. I had put the beta 3.02 on my kindle 3 (3G) a while back to fix the slow page issues. I had been noticing though that my battery depletes more than it should. It drops to about half empty in about 3 days or so and that is with wireless off. I only turn it on a few minutes a day to download the blogs and stuff. 

I have nothing indexing, I keep checking. I only downloaded maybe 2 or 3 books at a time within a charging cycle. I also noticed it just slows down a lot when I navigate the menu and in the collections. I have 1300 books on it and about 1900 MB free space. 

So I first did the log with the dumpmessages but its like reading alien to me. I did notice though it keeps saying stuff about wifi and wireless stuff, even when it is turned off. So I thought I just start from fresh and go to 3.01 and see how that does. 

First try of reset didn't even work, it just restarted, it was weird. Then I took off my wireless info told it to forget, it went to 3G, then I turned wireless off and I waited a few minutes. Then I did a log again and it actually still talked about my wireless network in the log even though I told it to forget all that. 

I then tried the reset again, this time it worked, all books are gone, it was not registered, but here is the ting, 3.02 is still there. It did not go back to 3.01.  

The other thing is my collections (empty) all came back without me doing anything. It did this on 3G as I have not set wifi yet. Even my device name is there now again and I didn't put that in either  .

Now I am befuddled. Now all my books are gone and it seems it was for nothing. I am about to pull my hair out.  

I wish I was more technically sound so I could read that log better or know what is going on to cause my battery to drain like that. I am on my 4th K3 by the way so I am totally worn out from the whole process. 

I was sure it would go back to 3.01, I thought I read that here somewhere. Sigh.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

You can't roll-back to a previous firmware version by *any* (easy & safe) means.

Also, if you're not familiar with how a Linux system should work, and aren't looking for something very specific you're sure of, don't try to make sense of the logs, you'll probably just confuse yourself .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, darn.   I guess I have to live with the short battery life then. 

I thought because it was a beta release only for now it would go to the earlier.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I thought because it was a beta release only for now it would go to the earlier.


  

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Are you playing any games or similar apps on your Kindle? They will eat up the battery much faster than simply reading a book, as the processor is doing a lot more and the e-ink screen is usually doing a lot more, too.

Also, as you have found out, Factory Reset does not reset everything on the device: mainly it just clears/resets certain data directories/files, but not the underlying system. It is, however, a quick way to remove every book from you Kindle if you ever have reason to do that. 

Anyway, if you truly believe there is an issue with battery usage, contact Kindle Support and see if (a) they want to have their techies check anything (I think they can remotely access your log files in some way, not sure) or if they want to send you a replacement.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

And, of course, if you have (and use it), the lighted cover is *very* power hungry .


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have set a few kindles to factory default and they never return to the original firmware.  Is your wireless on, but not receiving a signal?  My partners battery went from full to drained overnight when he left the wireless on and travelled interstate.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No games, no apps, no lighted cover and wireless is off and only turned on for a couple of minutes to get the blogs and samples and such. I get usually 4 bars at least on my wifi when it is on for the short minutes.


----------

